# EVD Coding



## vingold (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi All,

Need some help!  My doc performed a corpus callosotomy and inserted and EVD before beginning the procedure.  craniotomy was performed and then "a standard ventricular catheter was advanced through this opening into the region of the frontal horn.........CSF drained spontaneously from the free end of the catheter and the brain relaxed after it was placed."  

He then proceeded with the callosotomy.  So what is the code to be used for the EVD placement.  His PA thinks a 62230 would be appropriate but this is not a revision or replacement.  Is placement of the EVD part of the callosotomy?

Need some input as this is done all the time in this practice.

Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## Deborah Locher (Nov 13, 2013)

*EVD placement*

You will want to use CPT code 61210. You need to make sure that this was performed with a separate Burr hole and not through the Craniotomy site. You will need to add a -59
modifier to show that this is a distinct procedural service to the craniotomy.


----------



## dms979 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have an EVD question if on day 1 EVD is inserted through twist burr holes  61107 (montioning purposes) and 3 days later EVD is malfunctioning it's removed which is not coded (included in insertion)and a new EVD is inserted through the same burr holes as used in day 1.  How would you code this
Thank you
Donna M. Schneider CPC .


----------



## Deborah Locher (Dec 2, 2013)

If you are using the same twist drill holes for placement of new drain. The most appropriate way to bill this service would be with your previous surgery cpt code w/ modifier(-52) to show reduced services as the holes were already created in prior surgery.
You will also, of course, need to add your global modifier, to unbundle the surgery from previous surgery w/ the appropriate complication dx code.


----------



## dms979 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you!   That's how I coded this


----------

